# Time changing banner



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought it could make a reappearance for a bit =o


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, morning.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Yup, morning.


 Day for me =o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 26, 2007)

Keep it the same D:


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay then...
Good day?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Keep it the same D:


 Huh?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 26, 2007)

Oooh, I like it! How does it change time?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Oooh, I like it! How does it change time?


 Magic!  :gyroidveryhappy: 



Heh, no.  It uses JavaScript... whatever time your computer clock is on (so if you want to see other ones, just change the time in your computer clock).


----------



## Tyler (Jul 26, 2007)

Doesn't match the skin D=

But heh.... 

zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Doesn't match the skin D=
> 
> But heh....
> 
> zzzzzzzz.....


 I know, but its coolness makes up for that =D


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 26, 2007)

We could always try a "Time changing" skin.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> We could always try a "Time changing" skin.


 You can code it YB     

Right now I think a "Season Changing Skin" works best.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

Will I be able to see it change?
(On a Wii)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Will I be able to see it change?
> (On a Wii)


 Well can you see the banner now?  If so, probably.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh ok.
I was thinking, the one I see now will be the one I'll see all the time.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 26, 2007)

Sunlight!
No! D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sunlight!
> No! D:


 You'll have to wait until night if you're afraid of the sun. D:  Otherwise just change your clock.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it just day and night?
No in between.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Is it just day and night?
> No in between.


 I think there is morning and evening aswell.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, funky.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a:

Early Morning/Late Night
Morning
Day
Evening
Night

as far as I remember.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> There is a:
> 
> Early Morning/Late Night
> Morning
> ...


 There might be another night (midnight), but I forget and don't feel like looking!


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2007)

Dawn
http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/969/tbtdawnep1.png
4:00-8:00

Day
http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/4627/tbtdayhh3.png
8:00-17:00

Evening
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/1773/tbteveck7.png
17:00-19:00

Night
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7080/tbtnightdc4.png
19:00-0:00

Midnight
http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/2479/tbtmidoo6.png
0:00-4:00

(I could be wrong by an hour on some of the times)


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I didn't know you could do something like this with your banner on a forum.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wooo, it just changed for me. =D


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Wooo, it just changed for me. =D


 Me too.   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 26, 2007)

Not me. Man, I have to wait to see a new banner.


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Not me. Man, I have to wait to see a new banner.


 Ah, different time zone.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

I've already had it change, twice.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 26, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah,  I'm in PST.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jul 26, 2007)

cool.
maybe you could make it so it automatically changes by season too.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm also in PST.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> cool.
> maybe you could make it so it automatically changes by season too.


 That's easier to do manually.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 26, 2007)

*is lovin' Storm in the moonlight*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

I just noticed midnight too.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 26, 2007)

Yay, Drift is in the night Banner! <3 Drift


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 26, 2007)

"Lovin' in the Moonlight"

  
:huh:			 

Are you hiding something, Storm?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 26, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> "Lovin' in the Moonlight"
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Are you hiding something, Storm?


 O_______________________________o

Yeah, this is the part when I leave very quickly...


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fish made these


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> "Lovin' in the Moonlight"
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Are you hiding something, Storm?


 Yeh,


----------



## ACfan192 (Jul 26, 2007)

XD

Thats awesome!


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> XD
> 
> Thats awesome!


 I must agree with the dancing cat.


----------



## Desquode (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! That's pretty awsome! How do get it to do that? (Has that already been asked?   
:huh:			 )


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops. Sorry I bashed Fish then. And,




			
				Desquode said:
			
		

> Wow! That's pretty awsome! How do get it to do that? (Has that already been asked?   
:huh:			 )


I'd tell, but not to someone who admits that they liked the CD-I games.


----------



## Desquode (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone else made that mistake too. I didn't say I liked the CD-i games, I said I like CD-i *Link*. And I'm not a fan, I'm a "Fan." Get it now?


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2007)

Desquode said:
			
		

> Wow! That's pretty awsome! How do get it to do that? (Has that already been asked?   
:huh:			 )




```
-removed-
```

Pretty self-explanatory...


----------



## Desquode (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol, I may be able to use that, thanks.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

Desquode said:
			
		

> Someone else made that mistake too. I didn't say I liked the CD-i games, I said I like CD-i *]. And I'm not a fan, I'm a "Fan." Get it now? *


*
 Yeah. It's called sarcasm. 

I wasn't telling you because I wasn't sure if Storm would want his code released to anyone. I guess it doesn't really matter, since it's pretty simple.

And, I can't wait until you meet DF.*


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Desquode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

There seems to be a lot of that around here...




			
				Zelandonia said:
			
		


			I wasn't telling you because I wasn't sure if Storm would want his code released to anyone. I guess it doesn't really matter, since it's pretty simple.

And, I can't wait until you meet DF.

Click to expand...

Run Desquode! Run!      

And BTW, the morning looks a bit creepy. Like a scene from a horror movie. No offense to*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> And, I can't wait until you meet DF.


 That'll be fun. :evillaugh:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> And BTW, the morning looks a bit creepy. Like a scene from a horror movie. No offense to


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Desquode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please don't post or use the code.  All I can tell you is that you can use JavaScript.


----------



## Desquode (Jul 27, 2007)

Zeldonia said:
			
		

> And, I can't wait until you meet DF.


Do I even want to ASK who DF is? O_O


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 27, 2007)

Desquode said:
			
		

> Zeldonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depends.
How did time move into...


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

Desquode said:
			
		

> Zeldonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## Desquode (Jul 27, 2007)

Who's DF? (And aren't we getting off-topic?)


----------



## Jman (Jul 27, 2007)

*D*ragon*F*lamez


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> *D*ragon*F*lamez


Fixed your spelling there for ya.


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > And BTW, the morning looks a bit creepy. Like a scene from a horror movie. No offense to


----------



## ACfan192 (Jul 27, 2007)

...Good Point.
It'd be completely awesome if you could do it Weather wise to :lol: 

Like when it is Raining or thunder storming,it would be a thunder storming banner!


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> ...Good Point.
> It'd be completely awesome if you could do it Weather wise to :lol:
> 
> Like when it is Raining or thunder storming,it would be a thunder storming banner!


 People don't all live in one place.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> ...Good Point.
> It'd be completely awesome if you could do it Weather wise to :lol:
> 
> Like when it is Raining or thunder storming,it would be a thunder storming banner!


 Too bad thats completely impossible.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ACfan192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. Its being done for a certain game no one here seems to care about.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, that's not what we're talking about... We're talking about the banner, and how it could change weather conditions whether it was raining or thunderstorming, which is impossible, since everybody lives in different places in the world.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It would take *a lot* more work (The code) but its entirely possible.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And how would we know when it's raining in California? Canada? Minnesota? Besides, the banner has to be viewable to every member, it'd be hard to single out people who live somewhere else.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got less than 5 hours of sleep last night but its a matter of using the data form a weather website. Seeing a separate banner from everyone else would be the easier part.

(I say I'm tired not because I can't think straight but that I can't put it down right.)


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but then there's the issue of one thing: some places don't get weather like others. Over here in California, there's no snow. I like seeing snow in the banner.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This ain't no Buger King! You can't always have it your way!

But really, this isn't going to happen. I just don't understand how you went from saying it can't happen to I don't want it to happen. Come winter there will be snow. (Not in AC Wii for you though....I believe)


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 27, 2007)

WTH HAX.


Old banner. D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

No snow in AC Wii For some means no Snowman Set.   
-_-


----------



## SL92 (Jul 27, 2007)

Could someone make the background change with the time too? The banner looks out of place.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Could someone make the background change with the time too? The banner looks out of place. [/quote]
 Storm is too busy to make a skin right now and I just plainly don't want to.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Could someone make the background change with the time too? The banner looks out of place.


Storm is too busy to make a skin right now and I just plainly don't want to. [/quote]
 Not skin, just that blue stuff in the _back_ground.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Could someone make the background change with the time too? The banner looks out of place.


Storm is too busy to make a skin right now and I just plainly don't want to. [/quote]
Not skin, just that blue stuff in the _back_ground. [/quote]
Ohh. I can see that being done.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Could someone make the background change with the time too? The banner looks out of place.


Storm is too busy to make a skin right now and I just plainly don't want to. [/quote]
Not skin, just that blue stuff in the _back_ground. [/quote]
 The banner is HTML and the background is CSS.  I don't know how I'd do it with CSS, which means I'd have to learn, which would take a long time.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont even know what CSS stands for, let alone how to work it..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I dont even know what CSS stands for, let alone how to work it..


 Cascading Style Sheets, I believe.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 27, 2007)

I like this idea, I'd stick with it...


----------

